# Why is aqua ogo closed at horseshoe resort?



## riu girl (Jul 28, 2013)

I bought a discount one day package for horseshoe adventure park through wagjag this summer and was recently emailed by wagjag that the aqua ogo is currently closed due to an OCCURANCE at the attraction.  I am very curious to see if anyone knows any details of what happened.  I have been on the ogo several times and absolutely loved it and just curious as to why it is closed.  I hope no one was injured.

thank you


----------

